# tool zum anzeigen des down- und uploadvolumens

## zbled

hallo zusammen, 

ich muß leider gestehen, dass ich nach diesem thema nicht gesucht habe, da mir nicht wirklich schlüsselworte dazu einfallen. ich suche aufgrund meines providers ein programm, welches mir den down- und upload summiert oder getrennt anzeigt - also so eine art du meter für linux, das sich am besten gleich beim bootvorgang starten läßt.

kennt ihr so ein programm?

danke im voraus

----------

## Haldir

hmm, einfache lösung:

ifconfig und auf TX/RX bytes schauen, notfall script schreiben was das einzeln anzeigt:

ifconfig ppp0 | grep "RX bytes"

zeigt etwas sowas an:

RX bytes:222448162 (212.1 Mb)  TX bytes:11048112 (10.5 Mb)

----------

## zbled

das zeigt mir aber nur das tägliche volumen an, wenn ich mich nicht irre... das bedeutet, daß ich mir eine tabelle basteln müßte, in die die werte in bestimmten abständen geschrieben werden, so daß ich mir notfalls auch die summe anzeigen lassen kann?

und es gibt noch nichts forgefertigtes in der art? wird wohl zeit, daß ich mich etwas mit der bash-programmierung auseinandersetze ;)

danke jedenfalls für deine hilfe

----------

## meyerm

Ich kann Dir jetzt nicht sagen, WIE, nur DASS es mit iptables gehen sollte. Du kannst damit z.B. auch Bandbreite und Volumen begrenzen, also wirst Du es auch irgendwie damit messen koennen muessen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Haldir

Hmm, ich dachte das zeigt das Volumen an solang das Device up ist, also solang ppp0 up ist müßte der immer zählen (mag mich auch irren)

Vielleicht kann  http://sourceforge.net/projects/ipac-ng/.

Ip Accounting, damit kannst Traffic Verlauf loggen

----------

## meyerm

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Hmm, ich dachte das zeigt das Volumen an solang das Device up ist, also solang ppp0 up ist müßte der immer zählen (mag mich auch irren)

 

Jupp, Du hast Recht. Aber so kann er nicht den Traffic ueber mehrere reboots oder Device-resets feststellen. Dafuer brauchste dann eben die von ihm erwaehnte Tabelle.

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Vielleicht kann  http://sourceforge.net/projects/ipac-ng/.
> 
> Ip Accounting, damit kannst Traffic Verlauf loggen

 

Ha, jetzt weiss ich sogar wie das heisst, was ich meinte...  :Wink: 

----------

## zbled

ich hab das was netteres gefunden: http://rousse.pm.org/sasacct/

das einzige, das mich stört ist, daß ich mich jetzt auch noch mit iptables auseinandersetzen muß...

----------

## meyerm

 *zbled wrote:*   

> das einzige, das mich stört ist, daß ich mich jetzt auch noch mit iptables auseinandersetzen muß...

 

Hmm, ich denke das sollte keine Pflicht, sondern eine Kuer sein  :Wink: 

Ernsthaft: Du kannst damit echt ne Menge toller Sachen machen und wenn Du Deinen Rechner nach aussen absichern willst, solltest Du auch darauf zurueckgreifen. Und wenn Du ein Netzwerk administrierst, kommst Du auch nicht drum rum. Es schadet also auf keinen Fall - sieh's einfach so.  :Smile: 

----------

## thor

'iptraf' wäre meiner meinung das was du suchst, läuft in der konsole und schreibt auch log`s.

```

emerge iptraf

```

nachdem es nur unter root läuft, musst du die rechte noch anpassen ...

----------

## fubar

schau mal auf www.adsl4linux.de, da gibts ein toll das heist onlinecalc... das gibts für die konsole oder als cgi-script fürn webserver... da gibts auch nochn php script, da kannste schöne diagramme anzeigen lassen - musst aber immer mysql laufen lassen...  aber weis jetzt nicht wies heist, müsste ich nochmal auf platte kucken...

----------

## zbled

das problem bei diesem programm ist nur, daß es eine ppp verbindung erwartet. da ich kabel habe, ist es leider nichts für mich ;)

----------

## fubar

vielleicht kannst dus ja umschreiben... lohnt sich aber nicht, weil so gut ists auch wieder nicht^^

sonst kenn ich nur http://ifmonitor.preteritoimperfeito.com/ ... lief mal ne zeitlang auf meinem server, ging eigentlich ganz gut...

----------

## Qubax

bin gerade selbst beim probieren, aber diald scheint auch einen download log zu beinhalten. soweit ich auf die schnelle gelesen hat kannst du eine log datei in der config angeben, in der die einwählzeiten, die trennung und der download stehen, habs aber noch nicht fertig ausprobieren können. außerdem sollte es auch mit kabel funktionieren (wenn ich das nicht komplett falsch verstanden habe)

----------

## // .Kn0rki

versuch mal 

emerge ntop

127.0.0.1:3000

----------

## zbled

ich habe mir selber 2 shellskripte gebastelt...

http://members.chello.at/marscha/save/sumtraffic

http://members.chello.at/marscha/save/traffic

trotzdem danke für eure hinweise ;-)

----------

## swain

es gibt auch noc iam "IP Accounting Monster"

http://www.rootforum.de/faq/index.php?sid=&aktion=artikel&rubrik=012&id=46

is ne anleitung wie du es auf nem "rootserver" von 1&1 installierst, is aber im prinzip nur nen kleines Script...

----------

